# Bright and Bold vs Soft and "Subtle"



## SonRisa (Mar 26, 2006)

2 looks. First from Friday. Second we had to wear Saturday and Sunday for a homegrown event that was all about pastels . . .












_No lipliner ^, I added that on the way to work . . . Below is after work, changed the lips a bit before going out_
















Face: Fix +, Microfine Refinisher, Moisture Feed Skin, Strobe Cream and Moisture Feed Eye

Eyes: Beiging as base from crease to browbone, Chartru as base on lid with 236 brush, Jewel Blue in crease with 224 brush, Plumage in crease and outer lid with 219 brush, Crystal Avalanche on Browbone with 216 brush, Beautiful Iris on inner eye and outer browbone with 275 brush, Overgrown on lid. Blacktrack fluidline above upper lashes with 210 brush, Engraved on upper waterline, Tealo on lower waterline and underneath lower lashes. Shimmermoss on lower waterline with 263 brush, Jewel Blue underneath lower lashes with 219 brush. Zoomblack mascara and #20 lashes. Strut on brows - *It matches IRL, the deep purple faded out so I can't use Blackberry anymore* NW20 Select Moisturecover underneath eyes and sides of nose

Cheeks: Refined golden bronzer to contour with 168 brush, Sweet William blushcreme with 190 brush, Tahitian Sand Beauty Powder with 187 brush.

Lips: (was florabundi lipstick and dervish liner) Magenta lipliner, B-Cup lipstick, Tongue in chic laquer 

Saturday/Sunday (we had to wear this) _I *hate* that it's all frost._
















Skin: Fix +, Strobe cream and moisture feed eye

Eyes: Beiging shadestick as base, Lavender Sky in crease with 224 brush, Vellum on browbone and inner eye with 275 brush, Beautiful Iris on lid with 236 brush, Satelitte Dreams on outer lid/crease with 224 brush. Engraved to line upper waterline, satelitte dreams and lavender sky underneath lower lashes with 219 brush. Zoomblack mascara and Strut on brows. NW20 select moisturecover underneath eyes. 

Cheeks: Sweet William Blushcreme with 190 brush

Lips: Dervish lipliner and Florabundi lipstick.


----------



## beautenoir (Mar 26, 2006)

I am sooo in love with the first one!... i always love the color combos you do!


----------



## Nikki0211 (Mar 26, 2006)

They are both so gorgeous! The first one is amazing though.


----------



## star1692 (Mar 26, 2006)

Stunningly beautiful as always girl!  You are such a princess! soo envious!!!!!!!


----------



## Brianne (Mar 27, 2006)

That first look is amazing!  Note to self: Go buy Plumage!!!
Your skin looks flawless - I love how your let your freckles show through.


----------



## jeweleye11 (Mar 27, 2006)

you have the most perfect lips ever! so jealous=D I love all of your looks!


----------



## Vicky88 (Mar 27, 2006)

I think the brighter ones suit you better, I'm used to seeing you in bright colours so the almost "monochrome" pink just looks weird lol. Still amazing of course.


----------



## brandi (Mar 27, 2006)

i LOVE them both.... bright and soft! wonderfull!!!


----------



## farra712 (Mar 27, 2006)

Your FOTD's are always awesome!  The first one is one of my favorites I have ever seen!  They are so my favorite colors!  Also, what kind of camera do you use...I posted about this somewhere else, but these pictures are too clear to be true!


----------



## lola336 (Mar 27, 2006)

the first one is my favorite.....oh and please tell me where u got that turquoise necklace...i absolutely love it!


----------



## tricky (Mar 27, 2006)

damn! the first one is so hot! the second one is pretty but i really love the first one!

your freckles always look so good in photos... everytime i take a FOTD pic my freckles just make my face look dirty, it's weird.


----------



## aquarius11 (Mar 27, 2006)

Risa, you are STUNNING!!  Just too beautiful for words.  The MU is perfection, as always!!


----------



## KJam (Mar 27, 2006)

both are stunning


----------



## User34 (Mar 27, 2006)

great looks! I like the purple one the best =)


----------



## Monique_MAC (Mar 27, 2006)

SonRisa!!!! i love u!! i love everything u do, all ur looks!...ugh, u inspire me gurl!


----------



## Pushpa (Mar 27, 2006)

i would come to san fran just to have you do my makeup hehehe

when you show a closed eye i always think oh that looks cool and then i see your eyes open and the colors just always look so great together


----------



## veilchen (Mar 27, 2006)

Super-cool looks, as always!!


----------



## bella dee (Mar 27, 2006)

ohh i like the first one!!! sonrisa..your hott girl!


----------



## Lilah (Mar 27, 2006)

Gorgeous!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really like your hair too it looks so shiny


----------



## tepi_telfast (Mar 27, 2006)

You never failed to amaze me


----------



## flowerhead (Mar 27, 2006)

I think you have a natural beauty that doesn't need much makeup, but the looks are fabulous!


----------



## Joke (Mar 27, 2006)

Florabundi looks great on you!
You have an amazing eye technique!
Would you care for a tutorial???

TIA


----------



## Jeannine8 (Mar 27, 2006)

I love both, the first one is amazing though.


----------



## Bianca (Mar 27, 2006)

Gorgeous, as always!


----------



## user4 (Mar 27, 2006)

both are gorgeous but oh how i love that first one!!!!!!!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Mar 27, 2006)

Brilliant And Down Right Hotttttt!!!!


----------



## xiahe (Mar 27, 2006)

both are gorgeous but i LOVE the second one! (i'm such a sucker for purples / pinks lol)


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Mar 27, 2006)

Love them both.


----------



## simar (Mar 27, 2006)

wow the colours are so vibrant and appealing! i love both looks! cant decide which one is better


----------



## curlyqmishee (Mar 27, 2006)

sooo amazing, love both.... such amazing works of art!  You are so incredibly gifted; by far the best MUA and poster  I've ever seen, bar NONE!


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 28, 2006)

so pretty


----------



## snickrs (Mar 30, 2006)

i jus absolutely love ur looks they are amazing


----------



## NightMusik (Mar 30, 2006)

man.. you are just incredible woman! I'd give my left boob to have half of your skills.. well.. maybe not THAT, but I sure would love a little of what you've got!  You're incredible, and both of these looks are no exception to your talent.. gorgeous!!


----------

